# PCGH-Ultimate-PC GTX780Ti-Edition V2: Core i7-4790K + Geforce GTX 780 Ti [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. Juli 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Ultimate-PC GTX780Ti-Edition V2: Core i7-4790K + Geforce GTX 780 Ti [Anzeige]*

					Nachdem Nvidia mit der Geforce GTX 780 Ti eine Grafikkarte vorgestellt hat, die nicht nur günstiger, sondern auch deutlich schneller ist als die Geforce GTX Titan, haben die Redakteure der PC Games Hardware diesen neuen Komplett-PC konfiguriert.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Ultimate-PC GTX780Ti-Edition V2: Core i7-4790K + Geforce GTX 780 Ti [Anzeige]*


----------



## ΔΣΛ (16. Juli 2014)

Sieht gar nicht schlecht aus, kann man so lassen.
@PCGH; gibt es irgendwann auch mal PC's mit WaKü, ich meine damit eine richtige und keine Fertig AllInOne WaKü ?
Mit WaKü könnte man schon schwach werden


----------



## Blackvoodoo (16. Juli 2014)

Netter PC. Aber mich stört die GTX780ti weil die nur 3 GB RAM hat. Und wie ich an Watch Dogs gesehen habe sind 3 GB schon fast zu wenig. 
Daher lieber einen PC mit der CPU und einer Titan bauen und verkaufen.


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2014)

Das Netzteil.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (17. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Netzteil.




Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. 
Wenn das Teil wirklich über 450 Watt braucht, gibt es eigebtlich keine Alternative zum p10 bzw. Antech hcp.


----------



## keinnick (17. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Netzteil.


 
Du weißt doch: 



			
				PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:
			
		

> Auch hier sehe ich kein Vorteil. Schön, dass Be quiet mit seiner Marketing-Kampagne so viel Erfolg hat und den Leuten klar gemacht hatte, dass man auch viel Geld für ein Netzteil ausgeben kann, ohne dass man dadurch einen echten Vorteil hat.



Aus allen Netzteilen kommt halbwegs Strom raus, wo ist bei "teuren" Netzteilen dann eigentlich der Vorteil?


----------



## silent-hunter000 (17. Juli 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Du weißt doch:
> 
> Aus allen Netzteilen kommt halbwegs Strom raus, wo ist bei "teuren" Netzteilen dann eigentlich der Vorteil?



Möglichst viele Reklamationen wegen kaputter Festplatten... Sollen sie kriegen. xD

Ne ernsthaft: 
Hin und wieder zweifle ich an der Redaktion. Aber vlt. könnte eine kleine Unterredung mit Stefan Payne den Herren wieder auf die richtige Bahn bringen. Jedenfalls rate ich dem Redakteur diese Aussage nicht vor Stefan zu wiederholen, denn sonst ist er im Forum wohl genauso wie Super-Flower für immer unten durch.


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Aus allen Netzteilen kommt halbwegs Strom raus, wo ist bei "teuren" Netzteilen dann eigentlich der Vorteil?


 
Das hat ja mit teuer nichts zu tun.
PCGh hat doch mit Seasonic extra das Seasonic G550 PCGH Edition gebastelt.
Wo ist das denn?
Langsam ist es ja peinlich dass das nie verfügbar ist und PCGH deswegen gezwungen ist solche Unfälle wie das CM580 zu verbauen.


----------



## xSauklauex (17. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das hat ja mit teuer nichts zu tun.
> PCGh hat doch mit Seasonic extra das Seasonic G550 PCGH Edition gebastelt.
> Wo ist das denn?
> Langsam ist es ja peinlich dass das nie verfügbar ist und PCGH deswegen gezwungen ist solche Unfälle wie das CM580 zu verbauen.


 
Das haben die sich bestimmt vom CB Forum abgeschaut 

Die empfehlen nur solche wenn einer ein Budget von mind. 1300Euro hat.
Lese da täglich die Zusammenstellungen und fange an zu weinen.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (17. Juli 2014)

xSauklauex schrieb:


> Das haben die sich bestimmt vom CB Forum abgeschaut
> 
> Die empfehlen nur solche wenn einer ein Budget von mind. 1300Euro hat.
> Lese da täglich die Zusammenstellungen und fange an zu weinen.



Und dabei sind die Tests, vorallem die NT-Tests von CB herausragend.


----------



## xSauklauex (17. Juli 2014)

Ja immer


----------



## Fox2010 (18. Juli 2014)

Man könnte ja auch ein Antech TruePower 550C Classic verbauen das ist auch nicht teurer und besser und lieferbar und laut ist es auch nicht


----------



## _chiller_ (18. Juli 2014)

Fox2010 schrieb:


> Man könnte ja auch ein Antech TruePower 550C Classic verbauen das ist auch nicht teurer und besser und lieferbar und laut ist es auch nicht


 
Das TP450C reicht aus, technisch gibt es sowieso keinen Unterschied.


----------



## xSauklauex (18. Juli 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Das TP450C reicht aus, technisch gibt es sowieso keinen Unterschied.


 
Zumal das Antec etwas laut wird ab 80%


----------



## Fox2010 (18. Juli 2014)

Aber wann erreicht man mal die 80%?

Selbst wenn ich meinem Intel I5 1.3Volt geb und die 770GTX noch übertakte bis zum anschlag hör ich keinen Mucks vom Netzteil. 
Hab das 550C von Antec drin selbst wenn ich die CPU Lüfter runterdreh hör ich da nichts und als Gehäuselüfter nutze ich die ELoops. 

Denke das Netzteil ist bei mir das letzte was man hört, wie bring ich das Netzteil dazu mal aufzudrehen 2GPUS gehen bei der Wattzahl ja eh nicht.

Edit:
Denke selbst mit dem PCGH PC und der 780GTX würde man das Netzteil nicht hören da hört man  eher andere Sachen wie CPU-Lüfter, Luftrauschen oder die Grafikkarte unter last.
Das 550C kann aber 10Amper mehr auf den 12V ((V1 und V2)) Leitungen bereitstellen sonst sind die ja gleich. 
Ka ob das wichtig ist aber 10A mehr sind ja schon was, das 450er schaft 20A bei V1 und V2 und das 550C schaft da 30A bei V1 und V2 daher hatt ich gleich das große genommen kostet ja nicht viel mehr .


----------



## Threshold (19. Juli 2014)

Keine Angst. Das was das 550er leisten kann, kann auch das 450er leisten.
Und bei einem i7 4790k plus GTX 780 Ti wird das antec unter Last laut wenn du übertaktest.


----------



## Fox2010 (19. Juli 2014)

Hmm der 4790K braucht ja nicht mehr strom als mein 4670k der ordentlich saft brauch da er eine grücke ist.
bei der Grafikkarte werd ich das nächstes Jahr merken ob es laut wird sobald Nvidia die 8er reihe bringt fliegt die MSi 770GTX wieder raus da die mein Bruder will, bisher gibt es mal keinen Mucks von sich, vielleicht hab ich ja glück und es bleibt leise bisher bin ich total happy mit dem Netzteil

Zum PCGH PC zurück:
Also finde den Sonst ja mal nicht übel nur der Preis ist schon etwas hoch, bei den anderen Configs das Coolermaster Force Gehäuse find ich aber mal bäh


----------



## Gorfindel (20. Juli 2014)

Netter Pc aber mit dem Vram Krüppel. Dann lieber die R9 290 tri oc usw rein


----------



## silent-hunter000 (20. Juli 2014)

Beim Preis einer 780ti müsste eine r9 290x vaporx locker drinnen sein. 

Wie wärs mit nem alternativ PC mit Amd Graka?


----------



## beren2707 (20. Juli 2014)

AMD-Grakas verkaufen sich leider außerhalb informierter Kreise sehr viel schlechter.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (20. Juli 2014)

Diesen Eindruck habe ich nicht. 
Allerdings ist Aufklärung extrem wichtig und ich denke, dass es in niemandes Sinne ist, noch immer Fanboy-Fights durchzuführen. (Vorallem, da AMD kurz vor dem verrecken ist.) 
Was ein Monopol bewirkt, sehen wir ja eh schon bei den Prozessoren. 
Genau deswegen sollten ja auch (zumindest meiner Meinung) die Fachmagazine hier ansetzten/aufklären.


----------



## Ion (26. Juli 2014)

@PCGH
Warum verkauft ihr keine PC´s mit AMD Grafikkarten?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (26. Juli 2014)

Weil Alternate zu viele Nvidia GraKas rumliegen hat und außerdem ist AMD der letzte Schrott - das wissen wir ja alle.


----------



## Ion (26. Juli 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> außerdem ist AMD der letzte Schrott - das wissen wir ja alle.


 Komisch, denn ich weiß das nicht. Raff weiß das auch nicht. Die drei Karten die aktuell in den Top Ten sind wissen das auch nicht.
Meine 290 läuft ausgezeichnet und steht der vorher verbauten 780 in nichts nach. Zudem liefern die aktuellen AMD Karten mehr Leistung bei weniger Kosten gegenüber Nvidia. 
Hier im Forum werden auch immer öfter AMD Karten empfohlen.

Wenn AMD für dich der letzte Schrott ist, ok, das beantwortet aber nicht meine Frage.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (26. Juli 2014)

War ironisch gemeint ^^…

Ich habe schon zu viele Karten bekommen, weil ich AMD GraKas empfohlen habe - Fanboykrieg


----------



## Ion (26. Juli 2014)

Erkenne mal Ironie in einem Forum


----------



## SpeCnaZ (26. Juli 2014)

Das geht ganz leicht (meistens). Das ist aber  wenn du mal reden willst -> PN/Pinnwand .

@Topic Der R290X Rechner sollte doch vor kurzem kommen oder ?


----------



## Threshold (27. Juli 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> @PCGH
> Warum verkauft ihr keine PC´s mit AMD Grafikkarten?


 
Liegt am Marketing.
Nvidia macht sehr aggresive Werbung und vermarktet auch eigenen Murks sehr gut.
Daher will jeder der keine Ahnung von Hardware hat eine Nvidia Karte haben da alle denken dass AMD Karten nichts taugen und sowieso langsamer mit Intel System sind als Nvidia Karten.
Vorurteile beherrschen den Markt.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (27. Juli 2014)

Was denkt ihr über ne Pettition an AMD ? 

@Topic

Hoffe der AMD PC kommt irgendwann .


----------



## Threshold (27. Juli 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr über ne Pettition an AMD ?


 
Bringt nichts.

Du musst das mal aus Sicht von Alternate sehen die den Rechner ja anbieten.
Wenn die zwei teure Rechner anbieten -- sind ja alle irgendwie sehr teuer  -- mit je einer AMD bzw. Nvidia Karte drin und der Rechner mit Nvidia hat einen Anteil von 95% beider verkaufter Rechner dann lohnt es sich für Alternate schlicht nicht den Rechner mit AMD Karte anzubieten.

Böse Zungen könnten nun meinen dass das auch an PCGH liegt weil die ja nur Nvidia Karten gut darstellen und AMD Karten durch den Dreck ziehen.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (27. Juli 2014)

Ich meinte ne Pettition bezg. des Marketings.

Dass Alternate Nvidia Rechner baut ist ja klar. Nvidia ist geil und AMD sind voll billig  und Treiber nicht vergessen .


----------



## Threshold (27. Juli 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Ich meinte ne Pettition bezg. des Marketings.


 
Und an wen willst du dir richten?
Nvidia?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (27. Juli 2014)

AMD .

Nvidia's Marketing ist schon zu gut ^^… sieht man ja an Fertig PCs

Wir werden  und Karten hab ich genung .


----------



## plusminus (18. August 2014)

Das passt schon so,denn wer sich einen PCGH Alternate Pc kauft muss eben nehmen was die einem da Hinwerfen und auch die mehr als üppigen Preise bezahlen  Und solange sich das für den Händler rechnet wird sich daran auch nichts ändern 
Wer allerdings die Komponenten der PCGH PC,s nicht aufgezwungen bekommen will kann ja auch Alternativ den PC Configurator der Harware Händler nutzen,was vieleicht die bessere Methode ist, sich einen Leistungsfähigen und ein ganzes Stück günstigeren PC zu kaufen


----------



## Chronik (9. September 2014)

Hey hey,

als vorwort ich bin schon zufriedener PCGH-PC Kunde.
Da meiner aber schon alt ist (zumal meine Graka, die Geforce 580 GTX, gestern ihren Geist aufgegeben hat), bin ich am überlegen mir diesen zu kaufen (aber nicht zu diesen Preis!!!). Werden die pcgh PCs irgendwann grundsätzlich mit Win 7 prof. ausgeliefert? Weil doch Microsoft die Windows 7 als Vorinstallierte Version auch bald einstellen will (Datum ist mir unbekannt). Oder sollte ich lieber warten bis Win 9 raus ist?


----------



## Threshold (10. September 2014)

Wieso kaufst du dir nicht einfach eine neue Grafikkarte?


----------



## Chronik (10. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso kaufst du dir nicht einfach eine neue Grafikkarte?


 
Du wirst lachen das habe ich schon, die "GTX 750 Ti", naja zumindestenz bestellt ist sie(mal sehen wann die kommt).
Mir geht es halt nur um das alter des PCs, sprich irgenwann muss mal ein neuer her und auf Win7 will ich einfach nicht (naja noch nicht, zumindestens bis eine anständige neu Windows Version raus ist[mit win8 bzw 8.1 kann ich nicht]) verzichten!


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (10. September 2014)

Wieso kaufst du dann nicht einen neuen PCGH-PC ohne Windows? Wir bieten die Rechner ja immer auch in einer Variante ohne OS an, dann kann jeder installieren was er möchte. Wie das geht, haben wir in diesem Video beschrieben: Frag PCGH: Wie installiert man Windows bei einem PCGH-PC ohne Betriebssystem?


----------



## Chronik (11. September 2014)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Wieso kaufst du dann nicht einen neuen PCGH-PC ohne Windows? Wir bieten die Rechner ja immer auch in einer Variante ohne OS an, dann kann jeder installieren was er möchte.
> 
> Das wäre natürlich auch eine Idee, nur bin ich darin Leihe, sprich hab das noch nie gemacht (habe bis her nur vorinstallierte Versionen gekauft (WIN89, ME, XP und halt Win7).
> Da hat mir eurer Video schon wieter geholfen. Nur wo es um die Partitionen ging, da habe ich nicht ganz durchgeblickt. Ab 3:40 min, habt ihr erklärt wie man festplatten Partionieren/Splitten kann. Ihr habt die SSD in 3 Partitionen aufgeteilt (System mit 100mb, Primär mit 146GB und Primär 86GB). Legt das Installprogramm selber die Partition "System" fest oder muss man das dem Programm sagen?
> ...


----------



## Threshold (11. September 2014)

Schau doch mal ob jemand in deiner Nähe wohnt.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html
Mit dieser Hilfe brauchst du dir keinen teuren PCGH Rechner kaufen sondern kannst dir was eigenes zusammenstellen und Geld sparen.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (12. September 2014)

Chronik schrieb:


> PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wieso kaufst du dann nicht einen neuen PCGH-PC ohne Windows? Wir bieten die Rechner ja immer auch in einer Variante ohne OS an, dann kann jeder installieren was er möchte.
> ...


----------



## Chronik (12. September 2014)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Eigentlich kann man da wenig falsch machen, wenn du das machst wie im Video... weiß jetzt nicht genau was du meinst, aber wenn du bei der Partition im Nachhinein ein Fehler siehst, bzw. die Festplatten nicht so aufgeteilt sind wie du dir das vorstellst, kannst du den Vorgang einfach wiederholen und alles erneut installieren (Windows ist ja in 15 Minuten installiert)...


 Ja klar, da ich die SSD eh nicht splitten will!
Kannst du mir sagen (oder soll ich Sie sagen?) wann ihr das Modell mal verbilligt? Selbst 1.999 Lappen sind für mich teurer und wenn ich Win7 dann noch mit/extra bestelle komm ich auch auf 2.079 Glocken.
Oder bestimmen die Preis der PCGH-PCs, Alternate?
Ich wiederhole meine vorrige Fage einfach: "Ich dachte immer wenn das von Euch (dem PCGH-team) vorinstalliert wird,  das Ihr noch was für die Perfomence/Speed des Rechners macht? Also das  er dann schnell ist."

@Threshold: danke, mal sehen ob ich mir da einen Suche (in der nähe, hätte ich ein bis zwei). Weil ich eig. keine 512 GB SSD (da reicht mir eine 256mb[zumal eine EVO 840 von Samsung perfekt wäre^^]) und keine 2 TB (da reicht eine 1TB Platte) brauche.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (12. September 2014)

Chronik schrieb:


> Ja klar, da ich die SSD eh nicht splitten will!
> Kannst du mir sagen (oder soll ich Sie sagen?) wann ihr das Modell mal verbilligt? Selbst 1.999 Lappen sind für mich teurer und wenn ich Win7 dann noch mit/extra bestelle komm ich auch auf 2.079 Glocken.
> Oder bestimmen die Preis der PCGH-PCs, Alternate?
> Ich wiederhole meine vorrige Fage einfach: "Ich dachte immer wenn das von Euch (dem PCGH-team) vorinstalliert wird,  das Ihr noch was für die Perfomence/Speed des Rechners macht? Also das  er dann schnell ist."
> ...


 
Du kannst gerne du sagen  Aktuell deutet sich eher eine Preiserhöhung an, da der Dollar-Kurs ungünstig ist. Auf die Preise haben wir eh keinen Einfluss, das macht Alternate. Von dem vorinstallierten OS hat man keine Performance-Vorteil, worauf es eher ankommt ist ein gut eingestelltes BIOS und da legt Alternate auch Hand an, egal ob beim PC mit oder ohne OS.


----------



## Chronik (12. September 2014)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> ... worauf es eher ankommt ist ein gut eingestelltes BIOS und da legt Alternate auch Hand an, egal ob beim PC mit oder ohne OS.


 Kannst du mir sagen ob Alternate auch bei selbst angelegten PCs (beim BIOS) Hand anlegt? Ich habe nämlich mal versucht euren PC nach zu bauen (sry) am ende komm ich so etwa 300 EUR billiger weg. Allerdings finde ich nicht immer alle Bauteile wie in dem PC (laut eurer "Testtabelle") verbaut sind oder Alternate bietet nicht alle Bauteile so an.
Oder ein anderes Beispiel wenn ich im PC-Konfigurator (bei Alternate) das Motherboard: "Gigabyte G1.Sniper Z97 " verwende, zeigt mir der Konfigurator im Überblick schon mal eine Graka an die ich eig. noch nicht ausgewählt habe. Wähle ich jetzt noch eine Graka aus zeigt mir der Konfigurator im Überblick das ich 2 Grakas verbaut habe.
Wenn ich allerdings im Konfigurator (im Überblick) die "CPU-Abhängig" deaktiviere, steht nur noch eine Graka in der Auswahl. Mach ich jetzt was verkehrt oder ist das normal (seitens Alternate)?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (12. September 2014)

Keine Ahnung, da musst du Alternate fragen


----------



## Threshold (12. September 2014)

Chronik schrieb:


> @Threshold: danke, mal sehen ob ich mir da einen Suche (in der nähe, hätte ich ein bis zwei). Weil ich eig. keine 512 GB SSD (da reicht mir eine 256mb[zumal eine EVO 840 von Samsung perfekt wäre^^]) und keine 2 TB (da reicht eine 1TB Platte) brauche.


 
So schwer ist selbst zusammenbauen auch gar nicht.
solange du keine zwei linken Hände hast und mit einem Schraubendreher umgehen kannst, kannst du dir deinen Rechner selbst zusammenbauen.


----------

